# Mike's Whiptails



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Good Morning,
I got a couple photos of my new Whip-Tale cats:

group shot:









The Whip:










Bubbling stump thy like to hide under it:









a broadside shot:









see the album here:
Plecos pictures by mbikes - Photobucket


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad they found a new good home~  we'll sure will miss them!


----------

